#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  OSI model and its layers.. What are them?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

The Open Systems Interconnection (OSI)model is a conceptual model that characterizes and standardizes
the communication functions of a telecommunication or computing system without regard to its underlying internal 
structure and technology.

This model is consist of some layers can someone explain those layers?

Thank you.

----------

